# Switching from Verizon to OTA Antenna



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

I've cancelled my Verizon TV service since the price went up another 20 bucks. I purchased an antenna on Amazon and I just need to figure out how to change everything within the Tivo Bolt. I also have three bolt minis. Any advice on how to update things would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Assuming you have a 4 Tuner Bolt, just re-run Guided Setup and hook up your antenna.

You'll probably need to check out a couple related MoCA/OTA threads, if that's applicable, too...

-KP


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

Would Moca still work with the mini's if I am just using OTA antenna?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

INTL said:


> Would Moca still work with the mini's if I am just using OTA antenna?


Yes, just remember to put a POE filter on the leg that connects the antenna to the tivo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

INTL said:


> Would Moca still work with the mini's if I am just using OTA antenna?


Yes, but exactly how varies, depending on the setup.

How will the antenna signal be routed to the BOLT? Will it be in-room, or will the antenna be attic or roof-mounted and so require sharing of your coax plant?

Also, how is your BOLT currently networked: Ethernet-only, MoCA-only or configured as your MoCA/Ethernet bridge (with the last being most unlikely, given you are/were a FiOS customer and so likely have a router with built-in MoCA/Ethernet bridging)?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

I was going to stick with MoCA. Antenna to splitter, one goes into the bolt, the other goes into the MoCA. No?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

I am receiving no channels; which is suprising as I am not far from New York City. I am using this antenna, https://www.amazon.com/Upgraded-1by...tronics&sprefix=1byone,electronics,132&sr=1-3, Any suggestions?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

INTL said:


> I am receiving no channels; which is suprising as I am not far from New York City. I am using this antenna, https://www.amazon.com/Upgraded-1byone-Amplified-Amplifier-Freeview/dp/B00IF70QCW/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3R25AA3IDEDYZ&keywords=1byone+digital+amplified+indoor+hdtv+antenna&qid=1568732441&s=electronics&sprefix=1byone,electronics,132&sr=1-3, Any suggestions?


What do you get if you connect the antenna directly into the BOLT, temporarily networking the BOLT via Wi-Fi? Or if you connect the antenna directly to the TV?

Separately, what does TVFool or AntennaWeb report as the required antenna type for your location?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

INTL said:


> Any suggestions?


Providing answers to previous questions...


krkaufman said:


> Yes, but exactly how varies, depending on the setup.
> 
> How will the antenna signal be routed to the BOLT? Will it be in-room, or will the antenna be attic or roof-mounted and so require sharing of your coax plant?
> 
> Also, how is your BOLT currently networked: Ethernet-only, MoCA-only or configured as your MoCA/Ethernet bridge (with the last being most unlikely, given you are/were a FiOS customer and so likely have a router with built-in MoCA/Ethernet bridging)?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> What do you get if you connect the antenna directly into the BOLT, temporarily networking the BOLT via Wi-Fi? Or if you connect the antenna directly to the TV?
> 
> Separately, what does TVFool or AntennaWeb report as the required antenna type for your location?


AntennaWeb shows blue and violet.

I was planning on placing the antenna on a window, then into the bolt. I am just no sure how to get it into the MOCA that is already in every room.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

It was originally setup as MoCA only.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

INTL said:


> I was planning on placing the antenna on a window, then into the bolt. I am just no sure how to get it into the MOCA that is already in every room.


The simplest solution would be to use an antenna/satellite diplexer (eg) at the BOLT, connected as follows:

UHF/VHF port: to antenna
SAT port: to coax wall outlet
IN/OUT port: to BOLT​
Though it's my understanding that a FiOS account without TV service shouldn't have any TV signals present, so a 2-way splitter, similarly oriented, could also work. The diplexer just eliminates the potential conflict with cable/QAM TV signals, allowing (mostly) just the MoCA signals to pass between the BOLT and the shared coax plant.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> The simplest solution would be to use an antenna/satellite diplexer (eg) at the BOLT, connected as follows:
> 
> UHF/VHF port: to antenna
> SAT port: to coax wall outlet
> ...


Thank you for suppling this information to me. There are no SAT ports on my TV. As far as the current antenna, I am receiving no signals even directly plugged into the ant in on the TV. Is there a better TV antenna I should purchase?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

INTL said:


> There are no SAT ports on my TV.


Who said there should be?



INTL said:


> As far as the current antenna, I am receiving no signals even directly plugged into the ant in on the TV. Is there a better TV antenna I should purchase?


What about plugged-in directly to your BOLT? (It's unknown if your TV has ATSC-compatible tuners; the BOLT does.)


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Who said there should be?
> 
> What about plugged-in directly to your BOLT? (It's unknown if your TV has ATSC-compatible tuners; the BOLT does.)


Where would the sat out be? I plugged directly into the bolt and it couldn't find any channels.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

INTL said:


> As far as the current antenna, I am receiving no signals even directly plugged into the ant in on the TV.





INTL said:


> I plugged directly into the bolt and it couldn't find any channels.





INTL said:


> AntennaWeb shows *blue* and *violet*.


An indoor antenna likely won't get the job done, per the color-coding characteristics:

AntennaWeb - Antenna Information
*...
Large Directional*
DESCRIPTION: Large antennas used in weak signal areas for maximum possible TV reception.
APPEARANCE: Multi-element rooftop antennas.
USE: Can be used in any color code area, but requires an amplifier and roof mounting for blue and violet color codes. Amplifiers are not recommended for yellow color codes.​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

INTL said:


> Where would the sat out be?


On the antenna/satellite diplexer suggested as a workaround for maintaining your MoCA setup as-is while enabling an antenna connection for your BOLT - somewhat moot absent an antenna capable of pulling-in your TV signals.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> On the antenna/satellite diplexer suggested as a workaround for maintaining your MoCA setup as-is while enabling an antenna connection for your BOLT - somewhat moot absent an antenna capable of pulling-in your TV signals.


How about this one?

https://www.amazon.com/Mohu-Lightwe...ords=Mohu+Sky®+60+Attic&qid=1568742834&sr=8-3


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I’d recommend checking with neighbors or local installers.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

Everyone else has cable. Not sure about any local installers in the area. Looking for suggestions on an antenna to use.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Did you do a channel scan on the TV for digital?

What's your zip code? Apartment, house?


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

INTL said:


> Everyone else has cable. Not sure about any local installers in the area. Looking for suggestions on an antenna to use.


If AntennaWeb shows blue and violet, you need a big antenna on the roof and probably an amplifier as well. You are very far away from the transmitters. You have bad OTA reception where you live.

Your neighbors know this, which is why they all have cable. As should you. I'd just call Verzion back up or switch to cable as a new customer and get the new customer rates.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Or get a smaller antenna that can get some locals and fill in the blanks with some streamer.
In my case I can get Fox, ABC and their sub channels with an interior antenna. So I sub to CBS All Access and Sling Blue to get NBC among other things.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

YouTube TV generally has all (or almost all) the locals available for streaming as well as several other channels. $50/month. They use a cloud DVR, so no Tivo needed. PS Vue may also have most of the locals.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

schatham said:


> Did you do a channel scan on the TV for digital?
> 
> What's your zip code? Apartment, house?


Yep, SFH in 10965.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

BobCamp1 said:


> If AntennaWeb shows blue and violet, you need a big antenna on the roof and probably an amplifier as well. You are very far away from the transmitters. You have bad OTA reception where you live.
> 
> Your neighbors know this, which is why they all have cable. As should you. I'd just call Verzion back up or switch to cable as a new customer and get the new customer rates.


How do you switch to get service as a new customer? I live alone, so no one else can subscribe.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

lparsons21 said:


> Or get a smaller antenna that can get some locals and fill in the blanks with some streamer.
> In my case I can get Fox, ABC and their sub channels with an interior antenna. So I sub to CBS All Access and Sling Blue to get NBC among other things.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I was surprised I couldn't get a single channel.


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

BobCamp1 said:


> YouTube TV generally has all (or almost all) the locals available for streaming as well as several other channels. $50/month. They use a cloud DVR, so no Tivo needed. PS Vue may also have most of the locals.


Just want the basic channels. I rarely watch TV. Mostly news.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

INTL said:


> I was surprised I couldn't get a single channel.


Sounds like your choices are :
1. Get a big antenna and tower installed. Depending on your age and height of tower needed, you might be able to do that yourself.
2. Switch to streaming. If you're not a huge sports fan there are plenty of streaming solutions that could fit the bill. You might be able to get live CBS with a subscription to CBS All Access as they offer that in many markets, about $6 w/ads, about $10 w/o ads. Sling Blue makes some sort of sense and is cheap, check it out. There are others, all with some free trial period.
3. Get basic cable

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

INTL said:


> Yep, SFH in 10965.


This should help, I used your zip code, but you can also add your address for more accuracy. Be sure to look at the direction to aim the antenna.
TV Fool

Your only 16 to 22 miles from towers (green). The second antenna you linked should work well in the attic or on the roof.


----------

